# John Deere 220SL



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

OK my quest for a greens mower continues...

I was just contacted by my local lawn mower shop and they informed me they got a John Deere 220SL.

They explained it has been "serviced" and the mower has about 500 hrs of use. They say its a lease return. They are letting it go for $1550.

Here are the pics, I am going to go look at it today in person and take more pics. I'll post them on here.

Again, I am not a John Deere mower expert so any feedback on whether I should buy from these pics would be beneficial. Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Ware!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks nice and i think it is a fair price. The key question is how much life the feel has. A new one measures 5in diameter and it needs to be replaced at 4.5in.

Check pete1313 post on the 220sl http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1500


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

To me the price sounds fair. An auction mower would be cheaper, but there is definitely some value in being able to go put your hands on it before buying it. It should have an hour meter, and I think 500 is pretty low.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

g-man said:


> That looks nice and i think it is a fair price. The key question is how much life the feel has. A new one measures 5in diameter and it needs to be replaced at 4.5in.
> 
> Check pete1313 post on the 220sl http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1500


Yeah, I reviewed Pete's post. Its hard to tell from the pic. I have to go see it in person.



Ware said:


> To me the price sounds fair. An auction mower would be cheaper, but there is definitely some value in being able to go put your hands on it before buying it. It should have an hour meter, and I think 500 is pretty low.


The 220SL has an hour meter? I thought it was the 220E model that had it. I am going to go check it out. Will post more pics. Maybe I will leave with it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> The 220SL has an hour meter? I thought it was the 220E model that had it. I am going to go check it out. Will post more pics. Maybe I will leave with it?


Most newer mowers have them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know if it has an hour meter or not, but dont trust it. It is possible that it broke and they replaced it with a new one. So the machine has 500hr since it was last replaced. Or it could be 500hr on the motor and not on the reel/reel bearings.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

How much is a new reel to replace? Say I do it myself?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

AMT2886 11 blade reel is $260 on greenfarmparts

You will want to replace the reel bearings, seals and maybe the bedknife too, so add $100.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I just came back from checking out the mower and it looks better in person than the pics show. He said he changed the oil and reel bearings. Its set to cut at 3/4".

Also, he said he would give me a new reel if he has one lying around.

He told me he is holding it for me and says it probably has 500-600 hrs max. The mower looks good.

Some more pics...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! DOM is 01/10/2013?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, not sure how the DOM works. Does that mean this mower is 4 yrs old?

I will most likely buy it. Just have to run some numbers. The guy selling me the mower said I would be good for another 3 years with the reel/blade, especially with the size of my front and backyard.

He started the mower up for me and it was quiet, sounded nice too. It's quieter than my rotary honda mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Yeah, not sure how the DOM works. Does that mean this mower is 4 yrs old?


It's just the Date of Manufacture. It is 5 years old this month.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I think that is a good price for a '13 220SL. Even more since it is local, and most auctions are a good distance away from CA. I wouldnt hesitate to buy it.



Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > The 220SL has an hour meter? I thought it was the 220E model that had it. I am going to go check it out. Will post more pics. Maybe I will leave with it?
> ...


The '11 220SL that I had did not have an hour meter. It must just be the 220E models that have hour meters.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I think that is a good price for a '13 220SL. Even more since it is local, and most auctions are a good distance away from CA. I wouldnt hesitate to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, I think your tutorial is another motivating factor to purchase. You have the 220SL tune up well documented.

I am not a mechanic but I like to work on cars and have done my fair share of auto mechanic work.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Thanks Pete, I think your tutorial is another motivating factor to purchase. You have the 220SL tune up well documented.
> 
> I am not a mechanic but I like to work on cars and have done my fair share of auto mechanic work.


I'm glad the thread I made on replacing the reel has helped you and hope it helps others down the road. Let us know if you end up getting it. If you decide to replace the reel it should be easier since the reel bearings were already replaced.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pete, I think your tutorial is another motivating factor to purchase. You have the 220SL tune up well documented.
> ...


Pete, the only challenge I see in your detailed reel replacement is maybe removing the reel bearings as I have no access to a press tool. However, I'm sure I can figure it out.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Pete, the only challenge I see in your detailed reel replacement is maybe removing the reel bearings as I have no access to a press tool. However, I'm sure I can figure it out.


Agreed. The outer races would be tricky without a press but could probably be done with the right size socket and a hammer. If the bearings were already replaced and in good shape however, you could just slide off the housings leaving the bearings and seals intact and replace just the reel.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could also rent for free a bearing pusher/press from Oreilly or an autopart. Just make sure you are going straight.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Pete, the only challenge I see in your detailed reel replacement is maybe removing the reel bearings as I have no access to a press tool. However, I'm sure I can figure it out.
> ...


OK so it seems like reel replacement is pretty straight forward. Thanks Pete, I will keep that in mind when I get the mower.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

g-man said:


> You could also rent for free a bearing pusher/press from Oreilly or an autopart. Just make sure you are going straight.


Ah yes...I actually have used auto zone and Oreillys in the past for tool rentals (X-tra Large Sockets) I will keep this in mind. The other thing I do is go to Harbor Freight and buy the tool because I will seldom use it. No point in spending a lot of money on a tool I will rarely use.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You could also rent for free a bearing pusher/press from Oreilly or an autopart. Just make sure you are going straight.
> ...


And the HF bearing separators/pullers are actually decent for the price paid. Get a tough pull and tear one up? No biggie, just replace it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Fishnugget did you get it?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Impeccable timing because I bought it today!!!!!    :thumbup:

Also got a free official john deere cap and grease pump with an extra tube of JD grease. I will post pics tomorrow!!!

I am now a member of the john deere club and greens mower club. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats! You are gonna love it! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Congrats! You are gonna love it! :yahoo: :yahoo:


Thanks Pete!



Ware said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Ware!



ABC123 said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks ABC


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Pics as promised!!!!

They told me I had to wear the JD cap in order for the mower to cut spectacular!

I didn't know what I was doing the first time around so I ran the mower with the lever turned all the way to "choke". It was slow and had no power.

It sounded bad and I began to think this mower might need a spark plug. But when I realized what I did and took the choke "off" the mower took off. Luckily I managed to know know to how to use when I was running it in choke. Here are the pics so you guys can believe me.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

My lawn before mowing with the JD









After mowing the HOC to 0.75" or its highest setting. Can anyone tell me how high this thing cuts? Thanks.

Lawn after mowing with the JD 220SL


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

There is a big difference in cut with using my rotary mower and the JD reel. My wife noticed the difference in the cut right away. She described it as saying the grass looked like it got a hair cut, a buzz cut with the JD. With the honda she said it looked more "fluffy." The honda is set at its lowest which I think is about 1" and the JD is set at its highest which I think they said was 0.75".

The grass looks great I now just need to fill in some low spots and get my dog to stop pissing on the burned spot in the front patio.

I was told not to cut with the reel mower when I add sand because it will mess up the reel. Therefore, I will have to use the honda once I start adding the top dressing.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> I was told not to cut with the reel mower when I add sand because it will mess up the reel. Therefore, I will have to use the honda once I start adding the top dressing.


Should be ok after watering it in if you are cutting at 3/4". It's more of a problem if you're mowing at .125".


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> ...I was told not to cut with the reel mower when I add sand because it will mess up the reel. Therefore, I will have to use the honda once I start adding the top dressing.


I have used my greens mower after each leveling project. You'll be fine.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > I was told not to cut with the reel mower when I add sand because it will mess up the reel. Therefore, I will have to use the honda once I start adding the top dressing.
> ...


OK sounds good. I am actually glad to hear that because today I mowed the lawn and placed a work light next to the lawn. The light highlighted all the uneven areas to my lawn. It was a good way of finding the low spots in my lawn. I will try and post a pic.

I am nowhere near 0.125". I probably need to top dress the lawn twice.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > ...I was told not to cut with the reel mower when I add sand because it will mess up the reel. Therefore, I will have to use the honda once I start adding the top dressing.
> ...


Thanks Ware. I actually reviewed your leveling thread yesterday and found it quite helpful. I have about 1700-1800 sq ft in my back yard so I was thinking of buying 1.5 yards to top dress?

Based on your thread I plan on buying the following, let me know if I am missing anything.

1200lb Gorilla Cart
landscape rake 
Drag Mat
Push Broom (already own)

Leveling rake- is this really needed? I read it was not.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Thanks Ware. I actually reviewed your leveling thread yesterday and found it quite helpful. I have about 1700-1800 sq ft in my back yard so I was thinking of buying 1.5 yards to top dress?
> 
> Based on your thread I plan on buying the following, let me know if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...


I would probably go ahead and order 2 yards.

The list looks good. You'll want something to move the sand to where you need it (gorilla cart or wheelbarrow), a landscape rake to knock down your piles, and a drag mat or leveling rake to smooth everything out. For a major leveling project, I would lean toward the drag mat.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

The other problem is I have no ATV/Riding mower or golf cart? Can you rent these out?

I think an uncle of mine has a few ATVs, I may have to ask him to let me borrow one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> The other problem is I have no ATV/Riding mower or golf cart? Can you rent these out?
> 
> I think an uncle of mine has a few ATVs, I may have to ask him to let me borrow one.


For only 1700-1800ft2 I think you could get by pulling it by hand if you don't buy a large (heavy) drag mat. Maybe something like this or this.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > The other problem is I have no ATV/Riding mower or golf cart? Can you rent these out?
> ...


I will probably buy the larger mat and borrow an ATV. There is just a cool factor to doing that. Especially when your neighbors think your weird for doing that.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Fishnugget said:
> ...


Got kids? Hook up the mat to their PowerWheels......  :lol:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


You know, I actually do have a power wheel and thought about it but I am not sure it will have enough torque/power to pull that mat. I guess it depends on much the mat weighs. Right now my son weights 26lbs and it pulls him with no issues.


----------

